# How much longer till these are done?



## crashul (Aug 10, 2008)

*This is a picture of my most advanced outdoor lady. I can only visit her once every two weeks. Does anyone have any opinion how much longer (roughly) until harvest time?
Thanks. 

*


----------



## Growdude (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like its got a long time, 4 weeks min.  no way for anybody to know for sure.


----------



## liermam (Aug 10, 2008)

I would also say about 4 weeks min, and thats assuming that they are indica's. But they aren't. So it could be another 8 weeks if it were a haze or heavily sativa geno, which it looks like they are.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd say a long ways off too... into Oct, most likely....


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 10, 2008)

October Or The Middle Of October....


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 10, 2008)

6 to 8 weeks is my guess.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 10, 2008)

just make sure if you have it where people hunt. you get it out b-4 hunting season starts.them hunters love to come across bud plants.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 10, 2008)

hunters are wat i worry bout round that time too but im on land thats posted but ropund here noone ever listens to signs lol...


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 10, 2008)

looks good,but I agree with the the late Sept. early Oct. mark. My plants are at about the same or a lil bit more advanced stage.I have my mind set for mid Oct. What strain is that,Cali. orange bud?


----------



## crashul (Aug 11, 2008)

*I have no idea what strain that is...i have 3 different strains from 3 different people. It's my first grow, i'm not very good at telling anything. I try to do it by the "book" (you guys).

The only problem is that where they are...it can freeze half way through September...so if it is mid October i do not know what i am gonna do. Any suggestions?
*


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup, watch the weather and the trichs. When the weatherman says it's gonna freeze, you'll need to harvest, or (depending on strain) maybe in the case of a frost you could brown bag the heads. In years past, I grew mostly sativa, which goes until the end of November sometimes. So, if there was only going to be a frost, I would go out the night before and brown bag as much of the tops as I could. But a few days of sub 40's, and you should just cut your losses and harvest. It's better to get something than nothing.


----------



## crashul (Aug 11, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> Yup, watch the weather and the trichs. When the weatherman says it's gonna freeze, you'll need to harvest, or (depending on strain) maybe in the case of a frost you could brown bag the heads. In years past, I grew mostly sativa, which goes until the end of November sometimes. So, if there was only going to be a frost, I would go out the night before and brown bag as much of the tops as I could. But a few days of sub 40's, and you should just cut your losses and harvest. It's better to get something than nothing.



Do the bags need to be plastic? Or cloth?
Thanks!


----------



## Tahiti Allen (Aug 11, 2008)

I would say, keep checking the trichomes, when you can!!


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 11, 2008)

crashul said:
			
		

> Do the bags need to be plastic? Or cloth?
> Thanks!


 
I was speaking of brown paper actually, it doesn't seem to stick as much. I would use small lunch bags for the sides, where you can, and large shopping one for the colas. That is in the case of straight up stalks, if you have bushes, as I did with the sativas, try to group a buch together in the shopping bags rather than a bunch of the smaller ones. Remember, this is only good in cases of frost, not sustained cold temps.

I never tried cloth, I imagine that they wouldn't stick any more than paper, and it would be easier to secure them  at the bottom.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 12, 2008)

I'd say 5 to 6 weeks. I would think the end of September at the latest.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 12, 2008)

four to six weeks will serve you a good buds  according to that picture, not this date  alright lol sorry if that took me too long to get back on the line lol


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 12, 2008)

Hey man,
I gotta give you kudos for a fine first time grow  I think you'll be ok, watching the weather, checking the trichs, and keeping the girls happy.The brown bag trick works well, so long as you can return when the temps rise to remove them. I once knew a fella who grew enormous sativas. He would compost organic refuse, with urea and a few other ingredients to expedite decomposition. He swore to me that the piles around the plants would not only keep his babes warm at night, but drive away some unwanted pests and keep the interest of the ones that did not want to leave. I went to his spot in late october (Nor'eastern part of the land) to see his steamy piles, about 5' high measuring core temps of 114-120 degrees F!! It seemed to work quite well,raising the immediate temps in and around the patch just enough to swing a chill. It also provided his following years grow plenty of organic nutes. This method takes alot of knowledge and privacy. I just wanted to share that with the board,because it left quite an impression.


----------



## crashul (Aug 12, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> four to six weeks will serve you a good buds  according to that picture, not this date  alright lol sorry if that took me too long to get back on the line lol




Papabeach I suspect something. I wish i were as happy as you were when you posted this...


----------



## crashul (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, FlyingNatural, It certainly left an impression on me. That sounds like a complicated process to one as inexperienced as I. I would not venture to try that yet. But i've never heard of this and it sounds very interesting. I hope the experienced growers will comment on that. 

Thanks.


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 13, 2008)

FlyingNatural said:
			
		

> Hey man,
> The brown bag trick works well, so long as you can return when the temps rise to remove them.



How did I forget to say that? Thanks, yeah, you'll need to go back in the morning to take them off. They do need sunshine...


----------



## crashul (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm keeping this updated for you guys. Does the Verdict still stand? 4 more weeks at least?


----------



## mistisrising (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know, that's way ahead of what mine look like. Of course, I won't see a frost till October. Whatever the case, she looks lovely. Did you look at the trichs? Are any of them even cloudy yet?


----------



## FourTwenty (Aug 18, 2008)

Just keep an eye on the trichs they'll let you know when it's time to harvest.
by the way the plants look great.


----------



## crashul (Aug 19, 2008)

mistisrising said:
			
		

> I don't know, that's way ahead of what mine look like. Of course, I won't see a frost till October. Whatever the case, she looks lovely. Did you look at the trichs? Are any of them even cloudy yet?




I do not know what the " trichs" are. Sorry, english is not my first language. Perhaps you can explain. I always thought i have to check the hairs and make sure that about 70-80% of them are brown....


----------



## Hick (Aug 19, 2008)

Harvesting Info..  .. there you go crash'.. 
...   You're days are steadily getting longer, but they are far enough into flowering, "hopefully" it won't become n issue.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Aug 21, 2008)

Trichs means Trichomes.  That's the frosty looking stuff on the flowers and the small leaves growing directly out of the flowers.  They are little containers of the good resin containing THC that gets you high.  Look at them through a strong magnifying glass or a pocket microscope ($10 at Radio Shack).  They are clear and glassy looking at first and as they mature they turn hazy and eventually amber colored.  Once a good percentage of them have turned amber, it's time to harvest.  Early harvest with more clear trichomes will just be less potent, but still a good party high that doesn't put you to sleep.  Late harvest when they are all amber will give you a heavy couch sitting movie watching high.  Or as they call it around here... couch lock.

Yours are going to be okay, those are beautiful plants.  Even if you pull them early, you'll still get good smoke, just not near as much.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 21, 2008)

ATLEAST 4 more weeks.


----------



## crashul (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, i'm going to have to do without the pocket microscope. Where i'm from there are no such things and if there are, they won't be 10$, but 100$ at least. I'll get a magnifying glass. But is there no other way to tell when harvest time is near, except looking at the Trichomes? 

Thanks guys!


----------

